# The association between papillary thyroid carcinoma and histologically-proven Hashimo



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The association between papillary thyroid carcinoma and histologically-proven Hashimoto's thyroiditis: a meta-analysis.

This is an important study. Please realize that Hashimoto's should be Histologically confirmed.

High TPO is only "suggestive" of Hashimoto's as are a few other things.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section

If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck, it is not always a duck!


----------

